
What is the fastest serial computer? - PredictorY
For some time, the fastest computers (such as those listed at Top500) have been massively parallel. Not all software solutions can be broken into many distinct, independent streams, though. What is the fastest computer which does not rely on many processing units and parallel code?
======
blackflame7000
Probably a single 5Ghz Intel core i9 - Extreme Edition. If its serial, only 1
core can run at a time. I don't know of many faster than 5ghz.

